# Fantic Integra XF1 Enduro 180 Update



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

So i have put over 100 miles of single track chunk, hero dirt, powder and a day at Northstar DH runs. 
I have never owned a bike so versatile. 
Here what i did, 31.8mm bars with 30mm riser, Spank spike steering stem minimum 35mm offset from the factory 50mm, added 1-1/2 tokens 
Did 57 miles in DH runs none stop at Northstar and had the fastest times of the day on every run i did more then once. Never been there before. 
On my way home i did the confluence enduro run in mammoth bar after 2.5hrs in the car and still pulled off 5 KOM's and 8 Personal records.


----------

